

My father, the philosopher - sajid
http://thehairpin.com/2015/03/my-father-the-philosopher/

======
lowmagnet
Is it considered "ok" now to refresh a page after a few minutes just to get
fresh ads? I was in the middle of a sentence and the entire page reloaded and
scrolled to the top. I lost my place.

